
Cheap and powerful 'meth 2.0' is ravaging communities - spking
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2019/11/02/meth-use-surges-stronger-cheaper-drugs-imported-mexico/4124765002/
======
anon9001
I just cannot understand how so many people would find meth enjoyable.

It's clearly an epidemic, but _why_? I take regular old amphetamines for
productivity (technically ADHD), and they're really effective, but not what I
would consider a recreational experience.

If I take too much, I'll be focused like a laser beam, but I'll forget to
eat/drink, dripping in sweat, unable to sleep, and in a really unpleasant
headspace when they wear off.

It makes me wonder if most meth users are starting out by self-medicating for
ADHD and it somehow spirals out of control? I wonder if meth users had access
to prescription stimulants if they'd still need more and get addicted. Maybe
some people react differently than I do.

I'd like to try meth once just to see why it's such a big thing, but Desoxyn
is pretty much impossible to come by, and I'm not smoking street meth or
cooking my own.

~~~
honkycat
I think Joker put it well when it said: "The thing about mental illness is
that people expect you to act like you do not have it." I have my own idiom:
"If these people could be normal, they would chose to be normal."

#1 thing: It feels amazing. Your brain LOVES these drugs. It is like an orgasm
mixed with a super Mario star.

There are a few routes: The invincibility of youth colliding with brain
chemistry of intense drug addiction. Nobody thinks THEY are the one who is
going to have a drug problem. They can quit whenever they want to. Until they
stop.

Self loathing is another path. You hate yourself. You don't care about
anything. You actively want to destroy yourself, but the drugs make you feel
good for a little while. So you keep doing them.

There are obviously more paths than these two.

Either way, you end up addicted. Your brain is screaming for more. You are in
physical pain. Every bout of depression and hardship, your brain wills you
towards your favorite fix. And in a moment of self-loathing or just plain
exhaustion, you cave.

___

I am thankful I read the works of William S. Burroughs and Philip K. Dick in
my formative years, so I had a stark understanding of which drugs were which,
and what happens when you lose control.

I have had the same experience with vyvanse. I didn't find it fun, it would
just kill my libido and hunger, to the point where it would be 9pm an I would
be a grumpy mess from not eating all day.

I've always loved this passage from "A Scanner Darkly." It is
autobiographical:

"Or a horrible positive reason: to have watched a human being you loved
deeply, that you had gotten real close to, held and slept with and kissed and
worried about and befriended and most of all admired—to see that warm living
person burn out from the inside, burn from the heart outward. Until it clicked
and clacked like an insect, repeating one sentence again and again. A
recording. A closed loop of tape."

------
xrd
Is this sensationalism? I read these kind of things and think the drug dealers
are destroying the US faster than any zombie movie ever could have imagined.

